# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1958



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Saturday January 25th 1958

River: DEVON CITY (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; LINGA (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; EASTERN CITY (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; HOPPER EAST (repg), Crown’s Slipway; LANCING (ftg out), Scotia Quay; VILLANGER (ftg out), Strand Quay; SPINANGER (ftg out), Manor Quay; BEECHWOOD (repg), Palmers’ Hill Quay; DEEDALE (repg), Austin’s Dock; FIREDOG (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; SILVERLAKE (ftg out), SILVERSAND (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; CHUMLEIGH (laid up), Southwick Tier; HARPALYCE (ftg out), BIRCHBANK (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; CLARKAVON (ftg out), Short’s Quay; BP ENGINEER (dis fuel oil), ROWALLAN CASTLE (dis sisal), Corporation Quay; SPRAY (ldg), CAPITOL (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CAMBERWELL (ldg), Wearmouth; TYNEMOUTH (repg), Low Buoys.

Docks: FIRESIDE (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; GLANOWEN (ldg), 22 Staiths; WINSOR (ldg), 23 Staiths; CELIA (wtg ld boiler), East Quay South; SOUTHWARK (ftg out), East Quay Hendon Dock; MONTCALM (ftg out), East Quay North; LLANTRISANT (ftg out), NORTH DEVON (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; WALLSEND (laid up), Sea Lock; RWC VISCOUNT RIDLEY (repg), RWC PALLION (repg), RWC Dry Dock; ALGERIAN (brkg up), Young’s Quay.

WEAR arrivals: CAMBERWELL (London), SPRAY (Aberdeen), BP ENGINEER (Grangemouth), SPINANGER (trials), CELIA (Tyne).
WEAR sailings: CORBRAE (Rochester), FIREGLOW, MARWICK HEAD, CARDIGANBROOK (London), SPIRALITY (Goole), NETHERLANDS COAST (Tyne).

TYNE arrivals: PORT LYTTELTON, ISAAC CARTER, FIAT, HERBRAND, KINNAIRD HEAD, BRAYWOOD, WANDSWORTH, ESSO CHELSEA, MAJA, LEDA, CAXTON, MARGARETHE RECKMAN, SUFFOLK COAST, REDRIFF, NETHERLANDS COAST, THOMAS GOULDEN, BODMIN MOOR, QUEENWORTH, CORBURN, SIMULTANEITY, ALPHA, HARRY RICHARDSON, CHESSINGTON, BRIXTON, FULANI, THE BARON, BRITISH FAME, CLYDE EXPLORER, FRISIAN COAST, HUDSON CAPE, FLAMMA, LAMBTONIAN, ROBRIX, FULHAM IV, CATFORD, JIM M., ROSELYNE, ELIZABETH BOYE, CELIA, HAMPSHIRE COAST, BOWCOMBE, EAGLE.

TEES arrivals: BOWCOMBE, HAMPSHIRE COAST, ADELSO, CHLOE, PSYCHE.
TEES sailings: TANKBJERG, EBBRIX.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: LOCH MORAR, FREDERICK JOHN EVANS, HOVE.

SEAHAM arrivals: THOMAS LIVESEY, MURDOCH.
SEAHAM sailings: EDENSIDE, TORQUAY, ARDINGLY.

BLYTH arrivals: ANNE CHARLOTTE, GAZELLE, SIMULTANEITY, CYPRIAN COAST, SANDRINGHAM QUEEN, JIM M., ANTIQUITY.
BLYTH sailings: CAXTON, HOLDERNOLL, CHARLES PARSONS, POOLE SOUND, TUDOR QUEEN, MORAY FIRTH, CAMROUX I, IBERIAN COAST, EMSWORTH.


Monday 26th May 1958

River: EASTGATE (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; EMSWORTH (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; CORNISH CITY (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC HOPPER No. 1 (repg), Crown’s Slipway; MILITENCE (wtg orders), Long Tier; NASCENCE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; GREATHOPE (ftg out), Scotia Quay; GJENDEFJELL (ftg out), Strand Quay; VILLANGER (ftg out), Manor Quay; CLARKEDEN (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; GREENBATT (repg), Austin’s Dock; AMBERLEY (ldg), CARDIGANBROOK (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; POMPEY LIGHT (ldg), REDRIFF (wtg sail), Wearmouth; FIREBEAM (wtg ld), THE PRESIDENT (wtg ld), LAMBETH (wtg ld), Rack Buoys; THIRLBY (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; CHUMLEIGH (laid up), Southwick Tier; ESSEX TRADER (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; ADMINISTRATOR (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; WINKLEIGH (laid up), LORD GLANELY (laid up), Claxheugh.

Docks: AC*** (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; THAMESWOOD (ldg), 22 Staiths, KINGSTON (ldg), 23 Staiths; BARON ELIBANK (laid up), BURNHOPE (laid up), 13 Tier; NEEDLES (ftg out), East Quay North; WALLSEND (laid up), Sea Lock; MONTCALM (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; ATONALITY (wtg dis), East Quay Hendon Dock; PASS OF BALLATER (dis), AUTHENTICITY (dis), South Quay Hendon Dock; KYLOE (laid up), ELDRA (laid up), West Quay Hendon Dock.

WEAR arrivals: AMBERLEY (Ridham), PASS OF BALLATER, ATONALITY (Fawley), NASCENCE, THAMESWOOD, AC*** (London), POMPEY LIGHT (Poole), AUTHENTICITY (Coryton).
WEAR sailings: CHAILEY (Amble? surely Hamble?), SYDENHAM (London).

TYNE arrivals: BLENHEIM, MERCUR, BRITISH RESOLUTION, MINSTER, AKERA, CORBRAE, SERVUS, SCHIPPERSGRACHT, BLENDA, DULWICH, THOMAS LIVESEY, CAMBERWELL II, EWELL, SIR JOHN SNELL, OLIVIAN COAST.
TYNE sailings: BRITISH STRENGTH, CHARLES H. MERZ, TOLWORTH, NETHERLANDS COAST, DERWEN****ER.

SEAHAM arrivals: ARDINGLY, PORTSMOUTH, EILDON.

TEES arrivals: PAMPAS, MICHAEL M., AVISTONE, WILLIAM R. TOLBERT, LEADSMAN, PASS OF LENY, LA PAMPAS, DIANA V, ROSE JULIE M., TIMO.
TEES sailings: SUCCESS, NORTHUMBRIAN COAST, BLISWORTH, SHELL LOADER, PASS OF LENY, LOCARNO.

HARTLEPOOL arrivals: SAGITTA, SAMUEL CLEGG, FERNDENE, DOLLARD.
HARTLEPOOL sailings: ACCRA, SHOREHAM.


September 26th 1958

River: DAVID POLLOCK (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; LORD CITRINE (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; BRETWALDA (ftg out), Strand Quay; SUNHEIM (ftg out), Manor Quay; ADAMS BECK (repg), Austin’s Dock; BIRDWOOD (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; SILVERCRAG (ftg out), THIRLBY (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; CHUMLEIGH (laid up), Southwick Tier; GRAINTON (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; STREAMBANK (ftg out), TEAKBANK (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; BURNHOPE (laid up), WALLSEND (laid up), Pallion Buoys; LORD GLANELY (laid up), WINKLEIGH (laid up), Claxheugh; HAYLING (ldg), KEYNES (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CAPITOL (ldg), Wearmouth; POLDEN (wtg sail), White’s Tier; DEESIDE (wtg dis), Long Tier; WANDSWORTH (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack.

Docks: CORNISH CITY (laid up), no. 11 Berth Hendon Dock; KYLOE (laid up), no.1 Berth Hendon Dock; MARIE SOPHIE (dis DBB), East Quay North; GDY 201 (ldg), North Warehouse; KASSIOPEA GDY 165 (ldg barrrels), SAS 231, 251, Sheer’s Quay; LA MAREA (ftg out), GDY 205, 93, East Quay South; HMS AVONDALE (brkg up), HMS PROVIDENCE (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC HOPPER no. 2 (repg), RWC Dry Dock; GDY 239, 246, 202, 238, 15, 208, 240, 16, 133, 195, 17, 136, 118, (all repg, etc.), East Quay North; WANDLE (ldg), 21 Staiths; KINGSTON (ldg), 22 Staiths; TYNEWOOD (ldg), 23 Staiths; BARON ELIBANK (laid up), Dock Tiers.

WEAR arrivals: MARTENSHOEK (Tyne), ESSO GENESEE, TYNEWOOD, (Grangemouth), KEYNES (Dover), HAYLING (Southampton), KINGSTON, DEESIDE (London).
WEAR sailings: HENNIE (Korsor), NASCENCE (Tyne), MITCHAM (London), ADRIAN M. (Thameshaven), ESSO GENESEE (Saltend), MARTENSHOEK (Struer).

TYNE arrivals: IBERIAN COAST, CELIA, BRAEMAR, MARENGO, VENUS, ORKNEY TRADER, NASCENCE, MERCUR, COPSEWOOD.
TYNE sailings: WAVE GOVERNOR, PAMIR, MARTENSHOEK, FRISIAN COAST, KING CITY, SPIDOLA, HELIX, EMSWORTH, HESTIA, VENUS, PORTSLADE, BP SUPERVISOR, SKAGGERAK, HOLDERNANE (HOLDERNENE or HOLDERNAZE?), SIR DAVID II, CHARLES PARSONS, SAMUEL CLEGG.

SEAHAM arrivals: CORFOSS, MOUNT BATTOCK.
SEAHAM sailings: MOUNT BATTOCK, EILDON.

HARTLEPOOLS arrivals: SIR JOHN SNELL
HARTLEPOOLS sailings: BATTERSEA, POOLE HARBOUR, FLATHOUSE, ROSEMARKIE, BRIARDENE, EFFRA, MR THERM, ANCORA, NORDLAND.

TEES arrivals: SENATA, FRISIAN COAST, KARRI, TROCHURUS, FALSTER.
TEES sailings: LEADSMAN, BELLONA, QUENTIN, AMERICANO, SANDENBERG, IBERIAN COAST, HILLCREST, ANATOLIAN, ANDALUSIAN.

BLYTH arrivals: SPIRALITY, ANTELOPE, BIRKER FORCE, REDHALL, SUMMITY, ROSEDENE, OSBOURNE QUEEN.
BLYTH sailings: BARFORD, DANIEL M., GREYFRIARS, W.J.H. WOOD, POMPEY LIGHT, CORFLOW, HILDA AHRENS.


----------

